# Babies not being fed



## pearce (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi

My adult cockatiels seem to have lost all interest in the nest box and the babies. The babies are 5 - 10 days old and are not being fed. I have fed them plain yoghurt this morning and I will get hand rearing mix this afternoon.
IfI put the babies in a ice cream container at the bottom of the cage, would the parents feed Them then? Can I try this?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i would say at that age they need more warmth than an icecream container can provide.....by the sounds of it u need to set up a brooder and hand feed....or else the babies wont be able to digest the food and will die...check this link for brooder details....http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yikes you need to set up a brooder asap you need to check out the sticky on setting up a brooder at that age they can freeze to death


----------



## pearce (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi all.

Good news, The 3 eldest babies are being fed but the youngest is not... He is looking very weak. I have fed him hand rearing formula and hopefully the mother will feed him.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You may only need to help the youngest along but keep an eye on him. If you can get him caught up a little in size he stands a good chance of making it. Once he is strong enough tp stand and insist on being fed generally the parents will.


----------

